

TurboTax Phishing Scam? - kevando

http://i.imgur.com/AG9Q31r.png<p>I also received a similar email that made it past Gmail's spam detection. It's possible everything is a mistake, but it looks very suspicious so I wanted to post this somewhere.
======
kevando
^ <http://i.imgur.com/AG9Q31r.png> link to screenshot

